# Group behavior / sexing R. Amazonica



## mikemakesapps (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm looking for tips sexing my R. Amazonica -- I have a 1.0.2 group -- one male confirmed with calling, and two unknowns.

I often see the male following the unsexed around calling at them and was not sure if I was seeing breeding behavior or aggression, until today. Today I very clearly saw the male jump at one of the un-sexed frogs multiple times while it frantically attempted to run away, which seemed aggressive.

I've now got the 3 frogs separated (one unsexed in the viv, and the other two separately in deli cups) and would like advice on how best to determine the sexes... I was thinking of playing a video of one calling to see if either of the unsexed will respond? Maybe they are also male, hence the aggression. 

Also, for Amazonica, what are ideal sex ratios for groups? Do they prefer male-heavy or female heavy?


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Calling is really the only 100% sure fire way of telling the sexes. Leave them separated, and keep the calling male in the original enclosure. See if the other two call within in next 2 weeks or so, assuming they are sexually mature anyway. If they are not, or close, maybe leave them for a month.

It sounds like there are at least two males anyway. Typically R. amazonica can live in groups of any ratio without much issue, but sometimes frogs can be overly aggressive if the situation warrants it - they have their own personalities. Just because the males are wrestling doesn't necessarily mean they will kill each other - but I would watch to be careful!


----------



## mikemakesapps (Mar 11, 2019)

Chris S said:


> Calling is really the only 100% sure fire way of telling the sexes. Leave them separated, and keep the calling male in the original enclosure. See if the other two call within in next 2 weeks or so, assuming they are sexually mature anyway. If they are not, or close, maybe leave them for a month.
> 
> It sounds like there are at least two males anyway. Typically R. amazonica can live in groups of any ratio without much issue, but sometimes frogs can be overly aggressive if the situation warrants it - they have their own personalities. Just because the males are wrestling doesn't necessarily mean they will kill each other - but I would watch to be careful!


Thanks for the advice! The frogs are over a year oow at this point, so I assume they should be mature enough. Why do you suggest leaving the male in the original enclosure? (Currently the way I have them separated that's not the case, just curious before I go through the trouble of catching / moving them again)


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

mikemakesapps said:


> Thanks for the advice! The frogs are over a year oow at this point, so I assume they should be mature enough. Why do you suggest leaving the male in the original enclosure? (Currently the way I have them separated that's not the case, just curious before I go through the trouble of catching / moving them again)


I assume you want a male in your group, so this was just to cause less stress with an unneeded move (and assume that the main enclosure is nicer!). No need other than that, and if they are all separated, might be best to reintroduce all at the same time again anyway.


----------



## mikemakesapps (Mar 11, 2019)

Chris S said:


> I assume you want a male in your group, so this was just to cause less stress with an unneeded move (and assume that the main enclosure is nicer!). No need other than that, and if they are all separated, might be best to reintroduce all at the same time again anyway.


Ah ok, yes that makes sense. Thanks!

Do you have an idea how long it may take for one of the unsexed to start calling, if they turn out to be male? Probably depends on the individual, I'm guessing.

Edit -- I missed it earlier, but you said wait 1 -2 weeks. Got it, thanks!


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

mikemakesapps said:


> Ah ok, yes that makes sense. Thanks!
> 
> Do you have an idea how long it may take for one of the unsexed to start calling, if they turn out to be male? Probably depends on the individual, I'm guessing.
> 
> Edit -- I missed it earlier, but you said wait 1 -2 weeks. Got it, thanks!


Usually they will call within a week or two, more often within a day or two. You can try moving them out of range of the male you have right now too, that can sometimes incite a call. I suspect sometimes they don't call because they hear another male within the vicinity. On the other hand...I think sometimes they call because they hear another male in the vicinity...just to confuse it a bit! It isn't uncommon to have males call within 30 seconds of being separated as well.

These are one of the best Ranitomeya to keep in groups though, so the only real reason to do this is to try and identify a female.

Good luck!


----------



## mikemakesapps (Mar 11, 2019)

Update: after 3 days of separation, one of the identified frogs has started calling (the one who was being bullied by the aggressive male)

I’m suspecting that at this point I have 2 males and a female, but I’m going to wait another few days to confirm and see if the third frog calls or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikemakesapps (Mar 11, 2019)

Another update: it appears that I have 3 males. After separating all 3, now they are all having a calling contest from their separate enclosures 

I'll be posting in the Wanted section shortly looking for females


----------

